# TiVo Edge= Junk



## FrustratedTiVoGuy (8 mo ago)

What has happened to Tivo quality? I have had nothing but bad experiences with 2 new TiVo edges. I have had to send 2 units back for repair within 1year. I had my series 1, series2 and a premier for years without issues.
The quality just isnt there anymore

Just me 2cents


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

FrustratedTiVoGuy said:


> What has happened to Tivo quality? I have had nothing but bad experiences with 2 new TiVo edges. I have had to send 2 units back for repair within 1year. I had my series 1, series2 and a premier for years without issues.
> The quality just isnt there anymore
> 
> Just me 2cents


I have to agree… I thought that the Bolts were not great but I think that the Edge is even worse. I know that it’s been mentioned before, but I think that the Roamio was the last decent Tivo.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I regret purchasing an Edge. The quality of the TiVo boxes gets worse with every iteration. Has anyone else noticed or is it just my Edge where you have to manually "Skip" ahead whereas my Bolts will "Skip" automatically? That is when the "Skip" works at all.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I also regret "upgrading" to an Edge. I've had to reboot mine about once/week to get the remote to work in RF mode again. TiVo has gone downhill so fast it's ridiculous. We're all hanging on to a dead technology. I wish there would be life pumped back into it (new system with IPTV compatible with the major MSOs).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

And folks give those of us that recommend a used Roamio over an Edge for an upgrade grief over it.
We've said it since day 1, the Edge is not an improved model, it's a cheaper model they could afford to get to market vs just giving up, it's never gotten better.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

lujan said:


> Yes, I regret purchasing an Edge. The quality of the TiVo boxes gets worse with every iteration. Has anyone else noticed or is it just my Edge where you have to manually "Skip" ahead whereas my Bolts will "Skip" automatically? That is when the "Skip" works at all.


By any chance have you checked your settings…. I believe that there is an option to check auto skip or manual.


----------



## pedicle (Feb 10, 2009)

FrustratedTiVoGuy said:


> What has happened to Tivo quality? I have had nothing but bad experiences with 2 new TiVo edges. I have had to send 2 units back for repair within 1year. I had my series 1, series2 and a premier for years without issues.
> The quality just isnt there anymore
> 
> Just me 2cents


Same here. I believe they are made by Arris Manufacturing and assembled in Vietnam. Not sure what the issue is but the units are problematic. Will be looking for some older Premiers on Ebay. Edges also fail after a while to WakeUp while in standy


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pedicle said:


> Same here. I believe they are made by Arris Manufacturing and assembled in Vietnam. Not sure what the issue is but the units are problematic. Will be looking for some older Premiers on Ebay. Edges also fail after a while to WakeUp while in standy


A Roamio is a far better choice since it's still supported in the ecosystem, and a far more advanced and reliable product than a Premier since it formats drives on the fly without an image and the Plus and Pro have built in streaming.


----------



## FrustratedTiVoGuy (8 mo ago)

my "repaired" Tivo is in a reboot loop 3 months after receiving it back, Tivo will not replace it again


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> A Roamio is a far better choice since it's still supported in the ecosystem, and a far more advanced and reliable product than a Premier since it formats drives on the fly without an image and the Plus and Pro have built in streaming.


Yeah if I'm looking used there's no way I'd consider a Premiere, the cost difference is not worth it given that both are $200 or less w/lifetime. The Roamio is a far superior box (I've had both, upgraded from Premiere Elite to Roamio Plus) and it's generally rock-solid, with easy drive replacement if needed.

The only common hardware issue I've seen reported on Roamios here is the external power supply on the Basic model. The Plus and Pro have an internal PS with no issues.


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

I had a Roamio I was happy with until lightning hit next to the power lines a few hundred feet away. I got an Edge to replace it and haven't had any trouble, other than it seems to not remember where I left off watching a show from time to time.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup, losing the last watched mark in a show is a longstanding, stupid bug. It's not that common but I've seen it at all points within a show, not just within the last few minutes.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yup, losing the last watched mark in a show is a longstanding, stupid bug. It's not that common but I've seen it at all points within a show, not just within the last few minutes.


I always happens to me when I'm chasing and I get too close to live. This is on my Bolt TE3.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

lujan said:


> Yes, I regret purchasing an Edge. The quality of the TiVo boxes gets worse with every iteration. Has anyone else noticed or is it just my Edge where you have to manually "Skip" ahead whereas my Bolts will "Skip" automatically? That is when the "Skip" works at all.


That is in a setup menu if you want it manually of automatically. Not sure where now but it is there and not sure how defaulted


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

The roamio also has a small fan and is mounted in a way that you need to take the motherboard out to replace it. A larger fan mounted differently would have been better for ease of replacement and quieter sound. This however, is a small tradeoff for a well functioning unit that can use an internal 3.5 in hard drive.


----------



## TomW67 (9 mo ago)

LarryAtHome said:


> The roamio also has a small fan and is mounted in a way that you need to take the motherboard out to replace it. A larger fan mounted differently would have been better for ease of replacement and quieter sound. This however, is a small tradeoff for a well functioning unit that can use an internal 3.5 in hard drive.


That is only true on the basic Roamio. The Pro/Plus is easily removed without disturbing the motherboard.


----------

